

Show HN: Simple notepad for Chrome new tab – Note Instantly - amolsarva
http://knotable.com/chrome/note/

======
amolsarva
We've been tinkering with a big powerful shared notepad platform for a while.
This is our first piece that's really ready and nice.

Simple, stylish new tab screen that lets you type notes from the place where
your ADD strikes worst: in the browser

\- from the makers, Knotable

------
jclos
Very nice, but I would appreciate the option of not creating an account and
keeping everything local. I have far too many accounts on far too many
services already.

~~~
amolsarva
Fair enough. Can't really sync without some kind of log in. But I guess you
want to just use it in offline mode...?

~~~
jclos
That's exactly the case yes, if only to test the application for a bit. Then
once I establish that it's something which fits in my workflow and that I
would benefit from creating an account (for all the sync goodness), create an
account.

------
slobatch
Super handy. Simple and clean. Better than 100 windows in text edit.

------
liamjsn
Dope dope dope. Simple and beautiful

